# Culinary schools in Europe.



## dani.k (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello CT. 
I am keeping my research following my decision to start a culinary career and as long as I am applying in some restos I am thinking if I could combine it with some culinary studies.
The most of the applies I have sent are in Belgium so if somebody knows any schools there it would be very helpful as long as any other suggestion.

Thank you everyone,
KD


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I think you're going to find working in a restaurant, especially a busy restaurant, and going to school at the same time to be a very challenging task. Both are very demanding of your time. Im not saying it can't be done. However, by not focusing 100% of your attention on either your studies or your work, you would be potentially denying yourself some very important experience. 

I would suggest focusing on getting experience in a professional kitchen first. That way, you know what you're getting into before you commit to an expensive culinary education. A large number of those who want to have a culinary career find out that what this life is really like is nothing like how they imagined it to be and quit. Many figure this out after they've spent lots of money on culinary school and all they have to show for it is expensive student loans. 

There are many threads in this forum that contain fantastic advice and insight into what life is like working in a commercial kitchen from members who have about two centuries of combined experience. I would encourage you to review those threads before making any formal decisions. 

Good luck.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Belgium, eh?

Well I guess speaking Belgian is a prerequisite, although Dutch, German, or French will come in handy. If you don’t speak the language, you’re just another tourist, and will be treated like one, and you don’t want that do you?

Then again culinary schools in Europe cater to the tourists. Professional cooks will have completed a 3yr apprenticeship— these apprenticeships are not open to foreigners, and the employer is under no obligation to pay you the same rate as an apprenticed cook.

I think you’ve gotten some great advice, find work in a restaurant, and start learning languages in your spare time.


----------



## dani.k (Feb 23, 2020)

Goodmorning to all of you and thank you for your replies.

First of all, I am totally sure that combining work with studies is going to be a very hard task but as a person i believe that if you want something a lot you got to fight for it,whatever it takes. I cannot say for sure what the outcome will be,maye as you say i will give up after the demanding schedule but i think i have to try at least.

I have a good knowledge of French so i think i could keep up until i improve them.
Foodpump I am not sure i fully understand the meaning of the apprenticeship and how it works.I would love to give me some more info.
Tank you again,
KD


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

In most parts of Europe, students are streamlined into two groups at age 15: One group goes on to higher education, and one group undergoes apprenticeships. The student must find an employer to take him/ her on in the chosen field of work, with most apprenticeships lasting 3 years, but some like servers or store clerks are two years, and pharmacists or nurses 4 or even 5 years. The employer must be apprenticed and 50% of his workforce must be apprenticed to take on apprentices.. This is the “4t” system: trained trainers training the trainees. Not really that popular in N.America....

The apprentice goes to school usually one day a week, and is still overseen by the board of education which provides the school, testing, and final diplomas. 

Thus, a European apprenticeship is a 3 way contract between the apprentice, the employer, and the board of education. There are a lot of good points with this system: upon completion of the apprenticeship, the apprentice is still gainfully employed, has incurred no debt, and has a nationally recognized trade diploma.

This is only available to citizens of that particular country, as you must be a national in order to go to gov’t funded school.

Hope this helps


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

dani.k said:


> Goodmorning to all of you and thank you for your replies.
> 
> First of all, I am totally sure that combining work with studies is going to be a very hard task but as a person i believe that if you want something a lot you got to fight for it,whatever it takes. I cannot say for sure what the outcome will be,maye as you say i will give up after the demanding schedule but i think i have to try at least.
> 
> ...


I commend you for your drive and determination. However, the fact that your first choice is to attempt culinary school and work in restaurant at the same time tells me that you don't have any real experience with working in a restaurant.

Do yourself a favor and spend a few months working in a restaurant. Its always a real eye-opener for everyone who has never worked in one before.

Good luck.


----------

